# Bear VS Shark



## TheStump (May 19, 2007)

*BEAR VS SHARK*
in the orange corner we have Bear, in the blue corner we have Shark.

Ok guys have your say for my uni assignment.  Im taking names and kickin ass...well actually just taking polls, but it sounded cooler the first way i described it.
Anyways what i need from you guys is to tell me what you think about this fight, get real in depth too.  I'm making a hpyertext essay on this question so when I'm done ill share the site address with all of you
possible variables i have thought of so far;
_-what species of bear/shark
-what environment is this taking place _
etc.

*HAVE YOUR SAY, ABOUT THE FIGHT OF THE CENTURY!!! *
lets get ready to ruuuuummmblllle!


----------



## Samutz (May 19, 2007)

I chose bear, thought of a reason, got distracted by the tv, then forgot the reason.

Oh yea. I don't like seafood.


Realistically though, I would say the shark. This is assuming the two are actually fighting, then the two would both be in the water, where the shark is going to have the advantage.


----------



## lagman (May 19, 2007)

Mudkip!

EDIT: You don't even need a real mudkip, Ron Weasley on a mudkip costume would be enough.


----------



## science (May 19, 2007)

Aint this an emo band?


----------



## HipN (May 19, 2007)

I gotta say bear. Sharks need water, so how can they fight in a rink. I win!!!


----------



## Costello (May 19, 2007)

Sharks are way scarier!
shark gets me vote


----------



## jaxxster (May 19, 2007)

QUOTE(seja_8 @ May 19 2007 said:


> Aint this an emo band?



It is a band name...wouldnt call them emo tho


----------



## JohnoBoy (May 19, 2007)

Bear, of course...
Homestar Runner FTW!!!


----------



## Legend (May 19, 2007)

Hmm... I'd ahve to call this one a draw.
See, it's entirely unlikely that a bear and a shark would even cross paths in the first place, but for arguement's sake - we'll pretend they do.

Quite simply, the fight would be won based on terrain. A bear could school a shark if they were on land, a shark could school a bear if they were in water. It's that simple.

Perhaps you should change the question of the poll to "Land vs. Water", because that's really what the situation is... How's a shark gunna walk around on land to fight a bear, or a bear swim around to fight the shark?

All realism aside, I vote bears.
They're better at cross-terrain, they can swim, climb, walk, etc.
Sharks can only swim.


----------



## Danieluz (May 19, 2007)

I'd say, it dependes on the environment. On water, shark would win, no chance. On land, the bear would just need to wait for the shark to die. Simple.


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 20, 2007)

QUOTE(seja_8 @ May 19 2007 said:


> Aint this an emo band?



They're sooooo not emo. They're actually damn good


----------



## Veho (May 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Legend @ May 19 2007 said:


> Quite simply, the fight would be won based on terrain. A bear could school a shark if they were on land, a shark could school a bear if they were in water. It's that simple.
> 
> ...
> 
> How's a shark gunna walk around on land to fight a bear, or a bear swim around to fight the shark?


You've obviously never played Pokemon before, where you can use water type fish Pokemon to fight land based Pokemon... _in the desert_. Yet no one ever complains about using Kingdra on dry land. And winning. Instead of just flapping around helplessly gasping for air, until the other Pokemon eats it. 


Just saying.


----------



## TLSpartan (May 21, 2007)

QUOTE(JohnoBoy @ May 20 2007 said:


> Bear, of course...
> Homestar Runner FTW!!!



I think that is the worst 3000 dollars I ever spent


----------



## TLSpartan (May 21, 2007)

googlefight
The bear wins!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wohoo (May 21, 2007)

Watch out for the bear!


----------



## MMX (May 21, 2007)

And what if the Terrain is a mix of both?

A room with 1m high water. I'd say the bear because he's used to attack Fishes.

or a giant eagle who'd get both, one with each claw.


----------



## TheStump (Jun 5, 2007)

there terrain is shallow water, deep enough for the shark to swim and shallow enough to not effect the bears movement greatly.

The species are;

Kodiak Bear (big version of a grizzly)
Great White Shark.

just for a heads up, the shark is more than 2 times the size of the bear.
Ive finished more essay website, should be uploaded soon on the net, ive even got little banners to put in your GBAtemp sigs, for pro bear and pro shark votes.

eg.


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 5, 2007)

Well im assuming the two would be fighting in water 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so that means the shark has the advantage so the shark wins easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i just noticed someone said that before me well may i say he must be very smart to come up with the same answer as mines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can a mod please move my post above his thanks


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 5, 2007)

Dog vs Shark - I love this dog!


----------



## fristi (Jun 10, 2007)

shark!!!!

bears sucks


----------



## OSW (Jun 10, 2007)

QUOTE(JohnoBoy @ May 20 2007 said:


>



Once bear lifts shark out of water with incredible strength, and throws it to shore, shark dies.

Pro Bear.


----------



## chalupa (Jun 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Legend @ May 19 2007 said:


> Hmm... I'd ahve to call this one a draw.
> See, it's entirely unlikely that a bear and a shark would even cross paths in the first place, but for arguement's sake - we'll pretend they do.
> 
> Quite simply, the fight would be won based on terrain. A bear could school a shark if they were on land, a shark could school a bear if they were in water. It's that simple.
> ...


Amen!! I vote Ursaring over Sharpedo


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 14, 2007)

Not a fair fight though, is it?. 

Bear versus Silverback - now that would be a fight!


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 15, 2007)

The shark would rip the bear apart. Just look what it does to humans!!!


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> The shark would rip the bear apart. Just look what it does to humans!!!


Yeah. Bear would have no chance. 
What's the bear supposed to do while the shark is ripping it's legs apart? It couldn't grab the fucker or anything! One dead bear  :'(


----------



## ssoccerh (Jun 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Samutz @ May 18 2007 said:


> I chose bear, thought of a reason, got distracted by the tv, then forgot the reason.
> 
> Oh yea. I don't like seafood.
> 
> ...




my thoughts exactly


----------



## ssoccerh (Jun 28, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Jun 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(JohnoBoy @ May 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Once bear lifts shark out of water with incredible strength, and throws it to shore, shark dies.
> ...




HOLY CRAP

thats amazin


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Jun 29, 2007)

I agree with Samutz and anyways, sharks are scarier...


----------



## suprneb (Jul 7, 2007)

sharks win cause bears have to come up for air lol

but then again, if we're fighting on land, then i think it should be a no-brainer -__-


----------



## Supertag (Jul 7, 2007)

I believe the shark would win over the bear


----------



## quartercast (Jul 9, 2007)

I think the bear would win. Bears are a lot more intelligent than sharks, and great whites are used to hunt in deeper water, they need a lot of water to maneuver in to build up speed. A big fat Kodiak bear would certainly be very hard for a great white to kill in shallow water. On the other hand.. I read that Kodiak bears are big fat and LAZY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TheStump - are we doing a school assignment for you?


----------



## JacobReaper (Jul 27, 2007)

bear!! by 2 votes =/ but Bear is still in the lead!!!  Bear knocks out Shark for 3 seconds then Sharks comes back up.. ROUND 2!


----------



## suprneb (Oct 7, 2007)

SHARRRRKKK grrr

well realistically i think bear would win

bear can beat shark on land (dur)

and bear can swim sort of

so probably bear


----------



## dice (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## cheapassdave (Oct 8, 2007)

Has anyone ever seen Planet Earth series by bbc. the great white shark is HUGE. lets say somehow they met at a...swamp (not fully the ocean or the land), the shark would completely destroy the bear. 

oh and my vote, puts the sharks in the lead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



40 bear
41shark


----------



## notnarb (Oct 8, 2007)

at a swamp there would be trees for the bar to climb and pelt the shark with beehives and pickanick baskets

edit:


----------



## Foie (Oct 8, 2007)

Sharks have giant mouths.  Bears on the other hand...  not so big.  So assuming the shark is able to swim around, I think the shark would win.  For example, the shark could easily bite a bears arm or leg off, but a bear couldn't do very much damage to a shark in a short amount of time.  And have you seen a shark take out a sea lion?  It obliterates them.  Seriously.


----------



## JPH (Oct 8, 2007)

Bear, bear, bear.


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 8, 2007)

Shark because I dislike the Chicago Bears. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously, I voted bear.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 8, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo.  He can swing Zangetsu and laugh his ass off.  In other words, he pwns.

Actually, if the environment was an island on water, then the shark can just jump out and bite the bear's head off.  Or... the bear can just ditch the island and leave the shark.  The shark will get anxious, and then collapse under all the pressure, and die.

But hollow Ichigo will still win.  None of them can see him.


----------



## Golds (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(ssoccerh @ Jun 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(OSW @ Jun 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(JohnoBoy @ May 20 2007 said:
> ...



hurray for strongbadia!


----------



## notnarb (Oct 8, 2007)

vs


----------



## TheStump (Oct 8, 2007)

LOL i forgot about this topic.
I can't believe how close the polls are.  Thats amazing.


Just to add, it was show in my essay that the bear would win. you can't defy loosely unprovable logic people, bear wins!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 8, 2007)

water or land?


----------



## Talaria (Oct 8, 2007)

I voted for Beer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Because the Beer can let the shark drink it so it gets drunk and then the shark dies in a horrible drink driving accident........ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *cough*

Edit: I unbalanced the tie *runs for the hills*


----------



## BakuFunn (Oct 8, 2007)

Teddy bears pwn


----------



## notnarb (Oct 8, 2007)

and bear gets a 4 point lead.. but it's still anyone's race


----------



## syxed (Oct 8, 2007)

is it a street-shark?


----------



## syxed (Oct 8, 2007)

that would be jawsome.


----------



## notnarb (Oct 10, 2007)

QUOTE(syxed @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> that would be jawsome.


:|


----------



## wiithepeople (Oct 10, 2007)

Tiger sharks eat anything!!

Even teddy bears


----------

